# Wie mach ich in Photoshop nen Laserstrahl?



## TrueSeßphiroth (13. Januar 2002)

Servus Leute
 ich hab da mal ne frage. Wie macht man einen Laserstrahl? Also zum Beispiel ein Rpter sreifen der nach aussenhin auf beiden seiten durschsichtig wird .Den hab ich schon oft auf websites gesehn bekomm den aber einfach net hin. Wär net wen nihr mir helfen würdet 
                       Danke Sephi


----------



## 4ce (13. Januar 2002)

also ich würd einfach ne zweite ebene wählen und da nen roten streifen drauf packen und dann ein wenig an der deckkraft rum fummeln bis es goil aussieht! kannst bei der deckkraft ja auch noch gewisse fade faktoren einbringen


----------



## stiffy (13. Januar 2002)

also flame hat n gutes tut geschrieben, dafür braucht man allerdings eyecandy4000. click here

es gibt auch eins ohne eyecandy, des find ich aber net, deshalb schreib ichs ma schnell ausm kopf. also du nimmst nen weichen pinsel und malst den verlauf von deinem laser (am besten mit ner sehr dunklen farbe, ich hab für meinen laser #115F83 benutzt). jetzt duplizierst du die ebene 2 mal und stellst die beiden oberen auf "farbig abwedeln". auf die mittlere von den beiden wendest du jetzt noch irgend nen verzerrungsfilter an (ich hab kräuseln genommen), fertig 

hier noch mein bild:


----------



## 4ce (13. Januar 2002)

haste dir mal nen laserstrahl im nebel angesehen?
der ist scharf!
das was du da gemacht hast kann man perfekt zur darstellung von plasma nehmen aber nix mit laser LOL!


----------



## stiffy (13. Januar 2002)

huihui immer langsam... dann nimmt man halt nich so nen weichen brush dann wird der gute laserstrahl qauch schärfer... und wenn man nen ganz scharfen will dann nimmt man halt garkeinen blur. und da seph gesagt hat der laser soll nach aussen hindurchsichtig werden fang ich die idee mit dem scharfen laser ziemlich kagge... ausserdem hab ich so nen laser wie du ihn beschreibst auf noch keiner webpage gesehn.

lass mich also zum schluss die gute shiver zitieren: "use brain before blah!"

bye, stiffy


----------



## TrueSeßphiroth (14. Januar 2002)

JA danke des war des was ich suchte THX


----------

